# RTTI working on 03/2011 F11



## thomassteen (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi

Just managed to get RTTI working in my 03/2011 F11 even though BMW says it can't be done.

I followed instructions from user Stealth98, which I have copied in here:

_With an active ConnectedDrive subscription purchased in UK, Germany, France or Italy with a data subscription (not DAB) RTTI should work with the latest CIC firmware. RTTI was introduced in autumn of 2011, so any BMW with a CIC and combox delivered before september 2011 must update the CIC firmware.

If not Check if you can / have booked the RTTI connecteddrive service. (Available for only UK, D, F and I subscriptions with CIC!) 
if RTTI service is not available in ConnectedDrive store, you need a donor VIN with 6AM option and the other ConnectedDrive options you have.

You need the latest CIC firmware (B1107-501-1123S Build 46 - Rev:76617 2012/04/05) anyway so it's a good start to check that first and update it or have it updated by the dealer. Earlier firmware versions might work but no information does exist to be sure.

Check the firmware level of your CIC by setting:
ENTWICKLER_MENUE: aktiv
The firmware level is shown under Menu-Settings-Options

In ConnectedDrive services Floating Car Data (FCD) must be (made) available 
If not check if you have weather information over the combox (disable Bluetooth to be sure), this is evidence your ConnectedDrive subscription is working.

If not check first for these coding settings :
ASSIST_FCD: aktiv
TI_CA_TPEG: aktiv
TI_TPEG: aktiv
TPEG_TAP: aktiv

As soon as you have FCD as one of the ConnectedDrive Services check whether or not the system can do RTTI. You can check this by changing the location of the navigation system within the service menu in a stationary position. Choose a city in Germany or a city another supported country and see if the CIC does switch to RTTI.

In other EU-countries with a local ConnectedDrive subscription you'll need 2 additional steps to enable RTTI.
- Activate RTTI with a donor VIN with option 6AM (check if FCD is available and check RTTI by changing the location in the service menu)
- If RTTI is working but not in your country or in an unsupported EU-country you want to travel to disable the limitation for the 4 countries (send a PM).​_
I am in a unsupported country, so at first it only worked if I changed the position of the vehicle through the service menu to Germany. But Stealth98 provided me with a VIN specific patch, which I applied. After this, it works on Denmark (and presumably other countries as well).

Big thanks to Stealth98 for helping me out!!


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

What do you mean with "activate RTTI with a donor VIN with option 6AM". How to do that?


----------



## thomassteen (Jul 3, 2016)

The-Professor said:


> What do you mean with "activate RTTI with a donor VIN with option 6AM". How to do that?


In order to get the RTTI data flowing from the BMW servers to your car, you need to trick the server. When you register services (in the Connected Drive menu) its done based on your VIN. So you need to code a doner VIN into the combox before registering the services. After the doner VIN has been coded to the Combox, and you register services, the BMW servers will think your car is ready for RTTI, and commision the appropriate services (Floating Car Data) to you. After you have registred the services, you can code back your normal VIN, which brings back remote services like remote lock/unlocking


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Is it working via bluetooth tethering too?


----------



## thomassteen (Jul 3, 2016)

temper said:


> Is it working via bluetooth tethering too?


Not sure. You can try and report back.


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Could you share the VIN that you used?


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

temper said:


> Could you share the VIN that you used?


It's probably not a good idea to share any VIN at a public place. 
Anyway you need (to find) a donor VIN which has the 6AM option included.


----------



## temper (Jan 14, 2016)

Will it work via bluetooth tethering?
I have CIC navigation.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

temper said:


> Will it work via bluetooth tethering?
> I have CIC navigation.


It might be possible follow the steps and report your experience back here.


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome! It worked!!! My 07/2011 F11 now has (A)RTTI ... thanks so much for the instructions.

It's just important to code HU_CIC with the four listed entries and to have a donor VIN with SA 6AM.

BTW, the firmware of my F11 is a little bit older ... I-Level F010-13-03-503 ... 49.2


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

For any one interested in activation of RTTI has the following steps, follow them exactly from step 1 until 6:

1. You need a *professional navigation system* (option SA609), a factory installed *combox Telelematics* (option SA6VC + SA633 or SA6NL) and an *active ConnectedDrive subscription* (6AK). Register your car at the BMW connecteddrive portal and check if you have any service like remote control or weather information over the combox telematics in the navigation maps, etc (disable Bluetooth to be sure), this is evidence your ConnectedDrive subscription is working. if you don't have an active ConnectedDrive subscription check: BMW connecteddrive portal

2. RTTI was introduced in autumn of 2011 in UK, D, F and I only, so any BMW with a CIC and combox telematics delivered before september 2011 must update the CIC firmware. Possibly your car was already updated in the past.
You need the following CIC firmware. Other firmware versions might work but no information does exist to be sure.
- B1107-501-1123B Build 14 - Rev:58870 2011/06/06
- B1107-501-1123L Build 43 - Rev:66473 2011/10/21
- B1107-501-1123S Build 46 - Rev:76617 2012/04/05

Check the firmware level of your CIC by setting:
ENTWICKLER_MENUE: aktiv
The firmware level is shown under Menu-Settings-> press Options button

3. if RTTI service is not available in ConnectedDrive store, you need a donor VIN with 6AM option and the other ConnectedDrive options you have. Code the combox telematics (only the combox!) with this donor VIN (not neccessary VO code). Note: Donor VIN only enable services which are active on the donor VIN, but doesn't enable an inactive SIM. Make sure to code back the original VIN afterwards, otherwise 6AN and 6AP won't work.

4. In ConnectedDrive services Floating Car Data (FCD) must become available (with donor VIN)

If not check first for these coding settings :
ASSIST_FCD: aktiv
TI_CA_TPEG: aktiv
TI_TPEG: aktiv
TPEG_TAP: aktiv

5. As soon as you have FCD as one of the ConnectedDrive Services check whether or not the system can do RTTI. You can check this by changing the location of the navigation system within the service menu in a stationary position. Choose a city in Germany or a city another supported country and see if the CIC does switch to RTTI.

6. If you want to activate RTTI in an unsupported european country (other* than UK, D, F ,I) PM me including your VIN after you have successfully completed step 1 until 5

*RTTI on RETROFIT*
If you want to activate RTTI on a retrofitted CIC/combox you need to have a CIC high and combox telematics with active SIM. The best chance you have for a Combox Telematics with an active SIM is a Combox Telematics of 09/2011 or newer.

*RTTI via tethering*
I get often the question if RTTI can be activated with tethering. In theory this is possible if you have a donor VIN which has RTTI via tethering. In fact the donor VIN determines which data connection to use.

*Belgium, the Netherlands, Austria, Spain, Denmark, Ireland, Luxembourg, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Sweden, Switzerland and the Czech Republic.


----------



## thomassteen (Jul 3, 2016)

And here is proof that it does indeed work on the CIC, in an unsupported country (Denmark) thanks to a patch from Stealth98 :thumbup:

Only annoyance is that it does not show the colours (green, yellow, orange, red) on the normal map, but only grey-map.


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Im in the uk, whos got a donar vin so i can try it via tethering?


----------



## thomassteen (Jul 3, 2016)

Finding the doner vin can be a bit of a challenge. I was using one of the online vin lookup tools, to try with different vin numbers, until I found one with the correct options. But, it does not show if the current owner of the vin has an active connected drive subscription.
I ended up using the vin of my brothers car, which btw is a 3-series, but worked fine...


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmmm ok


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

Oooh silly me me donar nbt has a 6am vin, chanhe'd it due to using an apps vin. Let's see if I can get it working.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

BLooD said:


> Oooh silly me me donar nbt has a 6am vin, chanhe'd it due to using an apps vin. Let's see if I can get it working.


bimmer-tech has a solution for RTTI on NBT with tethering. The alternative for NBT is to install a TCB with an active ConnectedDrive subscription.


----------



## BLooD (Mar 4, 2009)

stealth98 said:


> bimmer-tech has a solution for RTTI on NBT with tethering. The alternative for NBT is to install a TCB with an active ConnectedDrive subscription.


They are also very expensive.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

stealth98 said:


> bimmer-tech has a solution for RTTI on NBT with tethering. The alternative for NBT is to install a TCB with an active ConnectedDrive subscription.


Do you know the step for NBT? I have purchased the TCB with active connecteddrive services but the TCB was for EntryNav instead of NBT.

I am not sure whether should i purchase a FSC set based on the TCB's VIN in order to enable (or get the provision for) connecteddrive services.

Thanks.


----------



## Uli_G (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi. 
Is it possible to run RTTI in 2009 e91 with factory CIC and combox retrofitted ?


----------



## ErikBM (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi!
I have a working ONLINE/ASSIST subscription that for years has given me RTTI-data. However, for the last few weeks this function has not been working anymore. German car imported to Norway, but connected to German portal.
I can see from the portal that the subscription system seems to have been changed, again. Now RTTI can be booked as a single service, but not for my car.
I changed the location in the service menu to GERMANY but I only got TMC-data working. 
Does anyone know if there are recent changes that can explain why I lost my RTTI-function?
@Stealth98?


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

ErikBM said:


> Hi!
> I have a working ONLINE/ASSIST subscription that for years has given me RTTI-data. However, for the last few weeks this function has not been working anymore. German car imported to Norway, but connected to German portal.
> I can see from the portal that the subscription system seems to have been changed, again. Now RTTI can be booked as a single service, but not for my car.
> I changed the location in the service menu to GERMANY but I only got TMC-data working.
> ...


PM your VIN.


----------



## ErikBM (Jun 6, 2018)

stealth98 said:


> PM your VIN.


Done :thumbup:


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

aliates889 said:


> Hi together,
> I have a F11 with NBT and Connected Drive Services. RTTI has no suscription anymore. Does anyone know if there is possibility to activate RTTI?
> Thank you!
> 
> Alex


Yes, PM me with your VIN and region (europe/us)


----------



## Klemen63 (Jul 25, 2018)

Does anyone have a donor VIN for F20, as I would like to enable RRTI via Bluetooth Tethering, which is not working right now in Slovenia? RTTI works in Germany and I can tether internet, but RTTI is not working for my country.


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Klemen63 said:


> Does anyone have a donor VIN for F20, as I would like to enable RRTI via Bluetooth Tethering, which is not working right now in Slovenia? RTTI works in Germany and I can tether internet, but RTTI is not working for my country.


A donor VIN won***8217;t give you anything when you have RTTI in Germany. Does your F20 have a CIC (premium maps)?


----------



## Grievous (Apr 9, 2019)

Maybe anyone knows how to enable ARTTI for NBT in 2013 F34 that does not have TCB?

As I do not have TCB I cannot add my car to ConnectedDrive portal. I have activated some functions via bluetooth tethering and manipulating provisioning file (weather widget, weather info on map, Internet browser, pictures at destination) and now I would like to activate ARTTI.

Possible to do on NBT and bluetooth tethering through my iPhone?

I think that BMWNEVA can do that so it seems feasible.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2019)

hello good morning 

I need to contact you , could you possible to have your email ?


----------



## kamrankazmi (Jun 23, 2019)

stealth98 said:


> aliates889 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi together,
> ...


Hi, F10 here. Production date Nov 2014. Sent you PM. 
Thanks!


----------



## Edwwrd23 (Nov 5, 2021)

stealth98 said:


> A donor VIN won***8217;t give you anything when you have RTTI in Germany. Does your F20 have a CIC (premium maps)?


I can't write to you in private messages (I don't know how to do it, or it's not available to me) I have questions for you about my NBT and RTTI case. Can you help?


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Edwwrd23 said:


> I can't write to you in private messages (I don't know how to do it, or it's not available to me) I have questions for you about my NBT and RTTI case. Can you help?


Are your questions secret? Why don't you post your questions here? You might help other too.


----------



## Edwwrd23 (Nov 5, 2021)

stealth98 said:


> Are your questions secret? Why don't you post your questions here? You might help other too.


No way) just didn't know how to write in private messages.

I have the following case, I'm from Russia, RTTI works for us. But Connected drive support has only been officially available since 2015 (if there is a TCB block). I have F15 summer 2014, without a TCB block (there is no SOS button), but at the same time connection drive services are available (but you can't officially connect to them, they came with the car.

S6AA BMW Teleservice
S6AB Teleservice Management
S6AL BMW Live
S6NR BMW Apps
S6NS Comf. phone. connection with the smartphone's pom.

I know about bmwneva(Russia) these guys came up with a scheme that costs $ 350 - what it looks like: even if you don't have a tcb block, they open the nbt firmware and change the traffic flow from nbt (change the TPEG routing configuration to the INRIX server(he is now actively broadcasting RTTI in the world) the data source instead of tcb is a modem.

I thought about the following logic if you take all my options that I indicated above and add 6AM and 6AK to them (these options are responsible for connected drive in tcb), then in fact you can make my machine work without tcb with RTTI, but it seems that server substitution will still be required......

I want to find a solution that will help many people without TCB (or with blocked blocks) to get RTTI


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Edwwrd23 said:


> No way) just didn't know how to write in private messages.
> 
> I have the following case, I'm from Russia, RTTI works for us. But Connected drive support has only been officially available since 2015 (if there is a TCB block). I have F15 summer 2014, without a TCB block (there is no SOS button), but at the same time connection drive services are available (but you can't officially connect to them, they came with the car.
> 
> ...


I understand you want to find the same solution which is offered by bmwneva? Why don't you just order the RTTI solution from bmwneva?


----------



## Edwwrd23 (Nov 5, 2021)

stealth98 said:


> I understand you want to find the same solution which is offered by bmwneva? Why don't you just order the RTTI solution from bmwneva?


the problem is that there are a lot of such people, and unfortunately it does not look budgetary ... there are about 70 people in our city club who need it) but I think that it is worth studying this topic deeper in order to make it free or as cheap as possible ... ...


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Edwwrd23 said:


> the problem is that there are a lot of such people, and unfortunately it does not look budgetary ... there are about 70 people in our city club who need it) but I think that it is worth studying this topic deeper in order to make it free or as cheap as possible ... ...


Ok, good luck


----------



## bmwf32_2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

my installer configured me rtti with provisioning (another VIN donator), but I was no longer receiving messages from mybmw and the position from the app did not work. There is a solution?


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

bmwf32_2021 said:


> my installer configured me rtti with provisioning (another VIN donator), but I was no longer receiving messages from mybmw and the position from the app did not work. There is a solution?


Solution: Restore the original VIN


----------



## bmwf32_2021 (Dec 23, 2021)

stealth98 said:


> Solution: Restore the original VIN


Thanks for answer.
Isn't there a solution?

I would like RTTI, I bought the package from the connected drive, but staff of Connected Drive tell me it is not compatible not my car.
That's not true, I used to use it long ago when I had TCB, now it doesn't work with ATM!

Now with my VIN i show only TMC, and with provisioning another vin i show RTTI but I lose messages / location, isn't there a solution to have both?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jardanel1993 (Jan 6, 2021)

can someone help me...how to change / code Donor VIN to my Car ?


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Jardanel1993 said:


> can someone help me...how to change / code Donor VIN to my Car ?


Which navigation system and what do you want to do? With a donor VIN you will lose remote services. And a mismatch between VIN and FSC navigation can get disabled.


----------



## Jardanel1993 (Jan 6, 2021)

I have on F10 CIC and on F45 NBT , also i can change VIN on F10 with another one to have on both RTTI
but idont know how to change VIN on F10


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

Is RTTI still works with just donor VIN coding the COMBOX? On CIC


----------



## pr28 (12 mo ago)

hi! @stealth98 ! i own a F11 2014 with this options, can i enable RTTI with coding ? 
Thank you!


S610​Head-Up Display​S6AM​Real-Time Traffic Information​S609​Navigation System Professional​S6AN​Concierge Services​S6AC​Intelligent Emergency Call​S6WB​Multifunctional Instrument Display​S654​DAB Tuner​S6NS​Comfort Telephony W/ Enhanced Smartphone​S6AP​Remote Services​S6AK​Connected Drive Services​S6AE​Teleservices​S688​Harman/Kardon Surround Sound System​S698​Area-Code 2 For DVD​


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

On NBT and TCB ece everything is working for now(Rtti and online)


----------



## pr28 (12 mo ago)

Siki78 said:


> On NBT and TCB ece everything is working for now(Rtti and online)


Mine doesn't receive any traffic info...


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

First connect to your car and give me on pm your teamviewer id and pass


----------



## ccotyc (6 mo ago)

My car, G30, suddenly stopped receiving RTTI in Romania. Although I have a paid subscription. If I move the car's location from the navigation settings to any other country in the EU, RTTI works. Does anyone know why, and how it can be solved?


----------



## Razvy04 (5 mo ago)

stealth98 said:


> I understand you want to find the same solution which is offered by bmwneva? Why don't you just order the RTTI solution from bmwneva?


Hello can you help me to activete rtti i have bmw f10 lci NBT , my connectdrive is on germany


----------

